# ISO help with a salad dressing



## gaz999 (Oct 14, 2017)

can anyone tell me what does wetherspoon's salad dressing consist of?
i use honey and mustard dressing but it is too thin!


----------



## caseydog (Oct 14, 2017)

I'd never heard of it, and a lot of us here probably haven't. I could not find a recipe online, but found references for a balsamic vinaigrette, and a creamy blue cheese. Both apparently healthy. 

Good luck. Hope you come back for more than one post. 

CD


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 14, 2017)

After doing a Google search, I have come to the conclusion that Witherspoon's is a brand name for  a selection of salad dressings, not a particular type of salad dressing.

If you specify the type of dressing, perhaps someone here could provide a recipe.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 15, 2017)

Are you just wanting to thicken the honey mustard dressing?


----------



## gaz999 (Oct 15, 2017)

well failing to discover the wetherspoon one, then that would probably be a good optionthickening


----------

